# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  > [SOLVED] "Enable Macros" prompt does not appear...

## Gshash

Hi,

I'm using Excel 2007..
When Macro Security is set to- 'Disable all Macros with notification', the "Enable Macros ?" prompt should appear every time a file with Macros is opened, right ?
But it does not appear for my file.. The file size is 4MB; may be that could be the reason.. while opening it, the macro in my file gets disabled by default, my code does not work & the sheet is stuck in 'Design Mode'..

If Macros security is set to low (Enable all Macros.. ) the code works beautifully..  Is setting the security to low, only solution for this ? 

The setting applies for every workbook opened on that system, so the users wont be happy if they've to change the security setting to low for my file & change it back to medium / high for others every time...  :Frown: 

Pls help !!!

----------


## Andy Pope

Check the setting for displaying blocked content in message bar.

Office button > Excel Options > Trust Center > Trust Center Settings > Message Bar

----------


## Gshash

Thanks for your reply Andy... But don't think that's the problem..  :Frown:  
"*Show the Message Bar in all applications when content has been blocked*" is selected in my system.. 
Attached is the screen shot of that setting - Picture1.jpg

----------


## JosephP

are you looking for the message bar warning (below the formula bar) or expecting the old 'enable macros' dialog? the dialog only appears if you have the vb editor open otherwise you get the message bar

----------


## Gshash

Yes !!! Thanks Joseph.. This definitely helps...  :Smilie:

----------


## JosephP

If you are satisfied with the solution(s) provided, please mark your thread as Solved. 


*New quick method:*
Select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Solved. To undo, select Thread Tools-> Mark thread as Unsolved. 

Or you can use this way:

*How to mark a thread Solved*
Go to the first post 
Click edit
Click Go Advanced
Just below the word *Title* you will see a dropdown with the word No prefix.
Change to Solved
Click Save

----------

